# Roland



## Cthulhu (Apr 7, 2004)

Roland Rivera visited our club last Monday night.  Much fun was had all around.  He kindly showed us some things that will probably change our Tapi-Tapi.  Everyone enjoyed his visit. Great guy and we hope to see him again soon.

Cthulhu


----------

